# GRRAND In KY waiving fees in December for adoption of senior dogs



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the news! I have heard from 2 of my 3 references that they have been contacted by GRRAND in regards to us becoming a foster home for them. So far so Good!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are some beautiful seniors. If I ever win the lottery I would love to take all the seniors in, I just love their regal look


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I will pass it along.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We adopted a 7-year-old golden girl in August, and there is nothing "senior" about her. She is a happy, healthy, delightful dog, so full of love and life. I wish more people would adopt these older dogs. They just have so much to offer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldy*

Look at Goldy, she is six years old!!
Goldy 



Back Home Adoption/Foster Application Contact 



http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=dogdtl.htm&petid=1666

Name Age Gender 
Goldy 6 years Female 
Goldy gets along well with other dogs and is a beautiful gal! Goldy needs to shed some pounds, so she would love to go for walks and she absolutley loves the dog park! Curvy is good.


P.S. I agree about the Seniors. My Golden Ret., Smooch is 9 years old and acts like a pup most of the time!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I adopted Moxie at seven and always get grumpy when people tell me to put her on "senior" food! AS IF!! (wow middle school flashback watching Clueless) She is still young!

There's a 16 yr old on there melting my heart  gah!!!

Too bad they only adopt out to a limited area...would go pick up too....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aces Wild*

Aces:

Have you checked out all the Golden Ret. Rescues in SC and NC for a companion for Moxie?

Click on this link and then arrow down to find the state.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup I've checked I think every rescue/shelter in the state now


----------

